# Smoking at low temp on WSM



## ragsbbq (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi everyone,

   I have a question about how to smoke at a lower temperature (150-170) on the WSM.  I've only had this smoker for a couple weeks, and fired it up a couple times to do ribs.  I was able to get the low temps on my MES, but have never tried over charcoal.  Is it possible to get the low temps on the WSM?  Anyone have any tips/tricks?  I just ordered a DigiQ and hoping this will help maintain the low temps, but never used one before.  Any help or advice would be appreciated!  Thanks

P.S. Reason for the low temp smoke is for an upcoming batch of polish sausage


----------



## tropics (Mar 23, 2017)

The Guru may help,but before doing it try the snake method,do not go to high building the snake.Be sure you have a good probe to monitor CC

Richie


----------



## dukeburger (Mar 23, 2017)

I just did this myself for the first time and I've had my WSM for 2 years. It was very easy.

Fill your ring with unlit charcoal and add 8-10 lit briqs in the center. Close two vents and keep one cracked slightly, monitor your pit temp using a digital probe until it comes up ~5 degrees higher than your desired pit temp and shut the last vent. Pit temp should stabilize and eventually slowly drop. When it gets too cool, crack that vent open again, rinse, repeat. Rotate which vent you crack for even burning of charcoal.

Sounds like a lot of work, but it really isn't especially if it's not windy out. The WSM is very good at holding temps.


----------

